# My puppy was bit at a dog park



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

I went to the dog park today with my dog Henry who is almost six months and around 30 (maybe 28-29) pounds. After about three minutes, he started being chased a a large but young GSD(11-12 months maybe more) and then two more large dogs started chasing him. At this point I yelled for the owners to call their dogs back and then I heard a squeal from Henry, which is when the other owners got up and got their dogs. Henry ran up the hill and waited by the exit. When I went to him I noticed blood coming from next to his eye and cheek. I spoke to the owners but they all said their dog didn't bite, no-one knew who it was and wouldn't give their contact info. So anyway I gave up and went home so I could clean Henry's wound. Their dogs did have current rabies vaccinations though. 
He is behaving normally, except that he was sort of afraid of the next dog that went into the dog park so I think he is a bit traumatized. I won't be taking him again until he is more grown up or maybe not at all. My dad is a nurse and he cleaned the wound (it is about and 1 1/4" by 1" and not deep but is big. Thankfully it didn't get his eye) and can bring some ointment from work and we'll decide what to do then. For now it doesn't seem urgent to go to the vet, but if necessary we will. What should we do?
Thanks!


----------



## Mikiz (Jul 17, 2015)

Don't take dogs to dog parks ever. They're horrible bad places because of the exact thing that happened to your dog. Nobody has any control over their dog and it will always end badly because their dogs don't listen, they're spoiled and rude. Most of those dogs will have no manners because they're not socialized properly, and the owners insist their dogs are well behaved or "just want to say hi" when in reality their dog has no idea your dog is telling them to back off because it's too much for them.
You're better off taking your puppy to an on-leash park to learn calm behaviour around other dogs who are calm or out to remote bush or beach locations for a free run.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah dog parks are not worth the headache. In all my social dog groups everyone warns never to take dogs there. It is just so dangerous because so many ppl have dogs that should not be brought there but still take them anyways!

Im sorry that happened. Get in touch with whoever runs the park and report the people still if u can.

Id also make sure that this did not mentally mess up your dog. Id slowly introduce them to well behaved dogs and try to fix any negative associantions he may have experienced.

I like letting my dog play on a long lead at nondog parks. So she can still run and play but is safer.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I hate dog parks mostly for the fact that no one wants to take responsibility for their poorly trained dogs when things get out of hand. The one time I took my two dogs (both around 9 months) a lady brought her husky in after us and didn't take it off the leash. I could see the growing look of agitation on that poor dog's face being limited by the leash while other dogs came and sniffed him. I told her to take him of and she looked at me like I was retarded. Shortly after the husky got into a small scuffle with another dog but nothing major. And then my overly excitable pitty just had to go over there. The husky had my dog on the ground in moments (luckily no injuries). I had to literally yell at the idiot owner to pull her dog off and then she blamed my dog for being a pitbull. Never again. I take my dogs to hiking trails that aren't frequently used. I'm sorry your pup was injured and like was previously stated, you should definitely reintroduce him to dogs slowly and safely that way he doesn't continue to fear them which could cause problems if he ever gets loose or you decide you want another dog in your family.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I once took my dog to a dog park to get some socialization and to run around with her. Next thing you know a Yorkie came up behind her and growled. Scared the **** out of my dog and when she started growling we were already most of the way there and separated here. Thats when the stuck up yorkie owner started warning everyone abut our dog.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

It honestly depends on your dog park, the people running it, and the people that gather there. MOST but not ALL dog parks I've been to are cliquey for some reason. My dog is not very sociable with other dogs, but he does love people. He wanted attention from the people but because I wasn't talking to them in their little group, they ignored him. 

I second the long lead and a regular park or trail where dogs are allowed. Often you'll find much friendlier dogs and people. 

I wouldn't put ointment on it, just keep it clean and make sure its not bothering him or getting red/puffy.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry that happened! How scary.. If you want your dog to have some interaction time with other dogs, you could try a doggy daycare. A lot of daycares can be unreliable though, but if you have a good one near you, you can be assured they are supervised and have owners information on record. Some daycares even have webcams that you can watch all day. They just unfortunately don't let owners stay in the room to play.

I don't know what kind of dog your puppy is, but if he's a pitbull or pitty type dog, be careful whenever you bring him into any situation like that with other dogs. Even if it is 100% the fault of someone else's aggressive or overly excited dog, if anything happens, people will usually point the finger at the pitty and certain cities can be VERY strict or deadly to pitties that ever have any accusations of aggression. 

I hope your baby feels better soon and won't be nervous around other dogs now.


----------

